# Time off for IVF



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

hello there cant seem to find a button to post a issue for all to read so had to sent you this pm. my names tracey and we are having our first ivf. my work have been ok about it. i am having 2 weeks of while i wait. i have taking some holidays and i week that might be unpaid i will find out tommorow. i just wondered if you had to take holidays or am i entiteled to sick pay. i dont want to use all my holidays up and this not to work. but i dont want to have to take  to much time of unpaid. could you advise please?
                                                                  thanks Traceyx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Tracey

Hope you don't mind me posting your message here, so Louise can respond and others can see her reply.

Good luck with your IVF - fingers crossed you get a BFP and won't need any more time off anyway!

Natalie


----------



## Louise Gibson (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Tracey

Thank you for your post.  Unfortunately there are no specific laws on whether an employee is entitled to take time off for fertility treatment as annual leave or sick pay.  It will depend on the employer and your employment contract as to whether you will be allowed to take the time off for treatment as sick leave, holiday leave or unpaid leave. 

It is worth noting that any policy that your employer implements in relation to this type of leave should not have the effect of being either directly or indirectly discriminatory against employees on the basis of their gender.  

Kind regards

Louise
[email protected]


----------

